# Shake-O-Vision



## Metryq (Jun 30, 2011)

*The New 3-D: Kinetic Movie Theater Seating*

Yet another gimmick. Doug Trumbull has done more (and is still developing new technologies) to improve the movie viewing experience than all the 3D, smell-o-vision experiments since cinemas were invented.


----------



## Dave (Jul 1, 2011)

They already have those in the Centre for LIFE in Newcastle Upon Tyne (or at least something very similar.) It threw my father so violently he broke a blood vessel around his eye. And that was about three years ago, so not cutting edge tech.

But those DisneyWorld seats that squirt water in your face and run a furry thing over your legs - those are what get the people screaming the most.


----------

